# Grrrrr - hound group Crufts 2018



## {97702} (9 March 2018)

Not surprisingly, I am raging - what the hell conformation did that greyhound have? Over angulated back end, that dog couldn't chase a hare if it's life depended on it.....

And the podenco?  Mongrel more like.....

Not one of those hounds was in decent fit well muscled condition, some reasonable movement from some of them but OMG this is hounds at their worst......


----------



## druid (9 March 2018)

The sloughi was well muscled and fit to my eye


----------



## {97702} (9 March 2018)

Hmmm not compared to my dogs.....


----------



## druid (9 March 2018)

And the show Springers don't look like my working Springers.....but that's not the point


----------



## ester (9 March 2018)

I did think, even compared to previous years that the greyhound looked very odd. ie I don't normally watch the group and thing oh, what's that, then discover it's the greyhound.. 


I wanted them to say that proper hound (ie foxhound/harrier) showing was still going on post ban, they kind of stopped talking after they said there was worry all the hounds would be lost!


----------



## {97702} (9 March 2018)

For Druid....I realise that, I was simply illustrating how much I loathe dog showing for what it does to proper working dogs....


----------



## {97702} (9 March 2018)

ester said:



			I did think, even compared to previous years that the greyhound looked very odd. ie I don't normally watch the group and thing oh, what's that, then discover it's the greyhound.. 


I wanted them to say that proper hound (ie foxhound/harrier) showing was still going on post ban, they kind of stopped talking after they said there was worry all the hounds would be lost!
		
Click to expand...

Yep exactly - there is a local pack of bassets, they are absolutely cracking and as far detached from the poor dog shown on TV tonight as chalk and cheese!    Plenty of working foxhounds, harriers etc around still


----------



## Annette4 (9 March 2018)

I will admit Im not a well trained eye but I did like the look of some of them.....I did really like the little whippet but Im a sucker for a brindle bitch  then again compared to Fizz she looks tiny!


----------



## {97702} (9 March 2018)

Annette4 said:



			I will admit I&#8217;m not a well trained eye but I did like the look of some of them.....I did really like the little whippet but I&#8217;m a sucker for a brindle bitch  then again compared to Fizz she looks tiny!
		
Click to expand...

The whippet had nice movement from a brief glance   Interestingly my ex (who knows nothing about dogs) commented how big it looked compared to my pack   Little Millie lurcher is a 'proper'whippet size at 18-19" at the shoulder, not sure how big the group winner was


----------



## rara007 (9 March 2018)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?656143-Thank-goodness-for-the-Sloughi&

Doesnt change then  

They were still on average better conditioned than the cross section of pet kept hound breeds I see sadly.


----------



## {97702} (10 March 2018)

Ooops - sorry   I promise not to watch Crufts next year


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 March 2018)

I thought the Greyhound was overwieght and had no definition at all, sighthounds are a lean breed and that one couldn't catch a hare even if the hare stopped and waited for it to catch up.
The Wolfhound looked lame to me too,(nodding as it trotted up)


----------



## druid (10 March 2018)

Lévrier;13738780 said:
			
		


			For Druid....I realise that, I was simply illustrating how much I loathe dog showing for what it does to proper working dogs....
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I spend my day at the Working Gundog Ring!


----------



## satinbaze (10 March 2018)

cremedemonthe said:



			I thought the Greyhound was overwieght and had no definition at all, sighthounds are a lean breed and that one couldn't catch a hare even if the hare stopped and waited for it to catch up.
The Wolfhound looked lame to me too,(nodding as it trotted up)
		
Click to expand...



I thought the wolfhound was lame too.


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2018)

The greyhound was a travesty, appalling to look at. Some were nice I thought, I like Basenjis. The dachsunds weren't too laughable, especially liked the wire standard one.


----------



## Amymay (10 March 2018)

satinbaze said:



			I thought the wolfhound was lame too.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely lame.

I thought the standard wire haired dachshund was cracking.


----------



## ester (10 March 2018)

I wondered if the wolfhound soundness was a result of such a massive dog on a carpet.

They kept saying how all the daschunds were the same but the wires look quite different to me.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 March 2018)

I did think the wolfhound didn't look 100%...loved the Afgan and Deerhound though. 
The teckels Clare Balding spoke of are working dogs, in their native country they still have to do working tests. 
In fact in most of the rest of Europe there are insistences from the *breed clubs* that dogs must be proven to have good health and, where appropriate, working capability before they can be shown or bred from. 
But I suppose insisting on things would reduce the amount of litter registrations and show entry fees, and puppy sales and stud fees.

There was a dog with a hip score in the low 80s being shown the other day  from a sire with a hip score of almost 30. Lots of other high scores and some not even tested at all.


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 March 2018)

I was expecting this rant !       I was on the phone to a friend when the greyhound came on,  she too has GSDs , ( hers is a top working bitch) we both said WTF at the same time.    It certainly didn't look like any of the ex racing greyhounds I have seen.   I agree the wolfhound was lame, don't think that would be down to the carpet,  it was a definite dip.   I did like the whippet but wish the handler had loosened the collar a bit.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 March 2018)

cremedemonthe said:



			The Wolfhound looked lame to me too,(nodding as it trotted up)
		
Click to expand...

yes, both times I saw it move I didn't think it sound-and also somewhat fat for a wolfhound. I liked the Wire haired dachs as well.


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2018)

MurphysMinder said:



			I did like the whippet but wish the handler had loosened the collar a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you say that - I hate the show dogs being strangled to hold their heads up. I did like the whippet, you can't beat brindle, but it would have been nicer if it looked happy. I know happy is not quantifiable but at least most of the other dogs wagged their tails.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 March 2018)

I think a lot of the dogs are just knackered on top of it all. It's a very long day with a lot of hanging around and the lights and the crowd will make it boiling.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2018)

am glad that so many of you said you thought the wolfhound was lame, i posted this on the crufts 2018 thread, also liked the whippet but felt it looked fed up and had no sparkle.  i thought the greyhound was an odd shape and also didnt move well...i would have loved to have seen my favourite dog, the deerhound in the final but they are very rarely even picked for the final 8..


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 March 2018)

I know the deerhounds breeder .  It was her second consecutive BoB, she's lovely isn't she.


----------



## only_me (10 March 2018)

The wolfhound was gorgeous, and sound in the first run round. I imagine it&#8217;s a bit sore from showing all day long on hard, plus the Little sections where they are kept during the day probably doesn&#8217;t help. 

I really like the hamiltonstobare (sp), cracking dog but not sure if there are any pups in Ireland lol. The beagle was also a nice stamp for a show dog.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2018)

MurphysMinder said:



			I know the deerhounds breeder .  It was her second consecutive BoB, she's lovely isn't she.
		
Click to expand...

i used to have a deerhound and would love another but my cottage is tiny and so are my finances.  would def get one if i won the lottery!!!!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (10 March 2018)

Although I'm a whippet fan, and liked her a lot, the Foxhound caught my eye. I thought he showed well. They will never pick a foxhound though, will they?


----------



## blackcob (10 March 2018)

FWIW there were only seven foxhounds entered, they're a bit of an anomaly.

The wolfhound did have a head nod (I'm hoping only due to being knackered out, it is a hell of a long day for them) and also appeared a bit nakey to my eye. I was an Irish Guards brat and I remember the mascots having more coat, a bit like the deerhound - have I imagined this?


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 March 2018)

Seven entered by four exhibitors and and one MFHA, although I stand to be corrected on that


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 March 2018)

blackcob said:



			FWIW there were only seven foxhounds entered, they're a bit of an anomaly.

The wolfhound did have a head nod (I'm hoping only due to being knackered out, it is a hell of a long day for them) and also appeared a bit nakey to my eye. I was an Irish Guards brat and I remember the mascots having more coat, a bit like the deerhound - have I imagined this?
		
Click to expand...

I've not really seen any wolfhounds for years tbh but back when I was a VN we had a local breeder-all their dogs had a shaggy coat. the one at Crufts appeared quite blocky to me too-not really how I remember them. we have deerhounds locally.

OH was really astounded by the Borzoi-he'd not seen one before. My first boss had one called Yuri, loved that dog-shame you don't see many about these days.


----------



## Moobli (20 March 2018)

Lévrier;13738780 said:
			
		


			For Druid....I realise that, I was simply illustrating how much I loathe dog showing for what it does to proper working dogs....
		
Click to expand...

Sad isn't it.  I did see the greyhound but didn't recognise it as such!


----------

